

Cap-and-trade would trigger a new global trade war - cwan
http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/opinion/Cap-and-trade-would-trigger-a-new-global-trade-war-52579342.html

======
noss
I was curious how an article could be so biased and wanted to check what kind
of journalism this paper featured.

"On February 1, a free daily tabloid arrived on newsstands and in mailboxes in
the Washington, DC area: the Washington Examiner. The new paper is owned by
Denver billionaire Philip F. Anschutz, an Evangelical Presbyterian who has
bankrolled numerous ultra-conservative causes and has donated at least half a
million dollars to Republican committees and political candidates. The
Examiner's first three editorials all took hardline conservative positions."

